# My european Hedgehog



## Fisherman_Brazil (Jun 15, 2009)

My European Hedgehog


----------



## beckyl92 (Jun 15, 2009)

Fisherman_Brazil said:


> My European Hedgehog


aw so cute!  

i didn't know you could keep these as pets.


----------



## revmdn (Jun 15, 2009)

I had one as a kid in the late 80's early 90's. Most are friendly, mine however, was not. But he lived a long time. I'm thinking of getting a new one for the kid.


----------



## beckyl92 (Jun 15, 2009)

revmdn said:


> I had one as a kid in the late 80's early 90's. Most are friendly, mine however, was not. But he lived a long time. I'm thinking of getting a new one for the kid.


do their spikes prick you when you handle them?


----------



## revmdn (Jun 15, 2009)

Yes, a little, but they're not real sharp. Not enough to draw blood or get stuck in your skin.


----------



## ABbuggin (Jun 15, 2009)

Cool!


----------



## Rick (Jun 15, 2009)

He's really neat.


----------



## AmandaLynn (Jun 15, 2009)

Awwww, that is sooo cute! :lol:


----------



## Fisherman_Brazil (Jun 16, 2009)

The spikes are actually very sharp, but these creatures are quite tamed, no worry!

Even get hurt by any chance, will not really hurt, such as infected or poisoned.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jun 16, 2009)

Ha ha Luke, good show!


----------



## Katnapper (Jun 16, 2009)

That little face, lol!! :lol: ^_^ Very cute, Luke. What sex is it... and what did you name it?


----------



## Fisherman_Brazil (Jun 17, 2009)

I quess this is a boy.

Will update when they have baby. You will love it, just size of little bigger than a quater coin.


----------



## agent A (Jun 17, 2009)

so so so so cute! adorable, I love him! I just want to come up and kiss him. Aw!!!!!!!!!!!! :lol:


----------



## agent A (Jun 25, 2009)

That is a cute hedgehog. :lol:


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2009)

What a handsome little hedgehog but i think you have the species wrong it looks like a Algerian or white belly....

Here is a picture of a European hedge and some info

hedgehog european

Here is a good hedgehog website they can answer all of your questions.

Hedgehogcentral

P.S. I have a hedgehog too don't they have the funniest facial expressions?


----------



## cloud jaguar (Jun 25, 2009)

those are mantis eaters


----------



## agent A (Jul 9, 2009)

Arkanis said:


> those are mantis eaters


they are? Well humans are hedgehog eaters!!! :lol:


----------



## worldofmantis (Jul 10, 2009)

omg that things straight b.a


----------

